# What is the brightest pistol mounted flashlight? Other questions



## Tayous1 (Dec 15, 2009)

This is my first post here at this site. I'm about to get a PD job and I was looking for a few flashlights that would be better then the old 6-C cell Maglight I have. Would like them all to be LED and rugged! Also places that have them for sale.

I'm looking for three types of flashlights one is a pistol mounted light I would like to get the brightest one I can find or afford. Next I'm looking for a light to place on my duty belt I have a Surefire Z2 its bight but want something a lot brighter and mine is pre-LED. If this light could also do double duty and be able to mount or my rifle that would be great. Last one I just want a small flashlight something that you don't remember you have until you need it.

Thanks for the help guys your site came highly regarded by many members of AR15.com as the best site on the web to ask flashlight questions to.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 15, 2009)

I have the Surefire X-300, latest Streamlight TLR-2 (TLR-1 with laser) with a "C-4" LED, and the Viridian X5L (light with green laser).

I was a bit surprised that the TLR-2 seems brighter than the X-300. The central beam of the X-300 is a little brighter and more concentrated, but the overall beam of the TLR-2 is noticeably brighter. Both lights are much brighter than the Viridian. The green laser is much brighter than red, however.

I use the X-300 as a rapid attach handgun light because it slides on and locks in place instantly. I use the TLR-2 as a rifle light that I put on at the beginning of my shift. It clamps on, then the clamp is screwed tight with fingers, a coin or screwdriver. The X5L is on my personal rifle, since it didn't meet my on duty needs.

The X-300 has the Dev Group switch option for some handguns, which is popular. The paddle switches of TLR and X-300 are similar, but not identical. The TLR-2 turns on momentary by pushing the switch down on one side. The X-300 turns on momentary by pushing the switch forward. Each can lock on by pushing the switch down, on one side with the TLR and either side with the X-300.

I'd look at your holster options, switching preference and the method of attachment to make your buying decision.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 15, 2009)

Raven has you covered on the pistol light. 


I'd say you get a Malkoff M60 dropin for your Z2. Preferred by many officers both on this forum and in my department.

As far a backup light maybe the surefire e1b(b for backup)




Be safe! and welcome to the CPF!


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 15, 2009)

What was the name of the Surefire pistol light that took 3 CR123s (side by side) and took M threads (yes... it could take a KT-4, but came with the M3 bezel). With an MN11 I'd bet that is the brightest.

Awesome looking light, wish I'd taken the opportunity to pick one up when DeFabricata was selling one in the CPFMP.


----------



## Tayous1 (Dec 15, 2009)

The TLR sound like it would be best for this pistol and the price is not that bad. I was looking at some of the Eagle Tac lights for my duty light they look nice and would make a nice rifle light also.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 15, 2009)

Good thinking on the EagleTac. I am not a LEO but I have a few friends that picked up T100C2MkII and T20C2's for duty wear and after a few months I can tell you of approx 30 officers now sporting EagleTacs in 5 or 6 different departments here in NJ.


----------



## Tayous1 (Dec 16, 2009)

HSG said:


> Good thinking on the EagleTac. I am not a LEO but I have a few friends that picked up T100C2MkII and T20C2's for duty wear and after a few months I can tell you of approx 30 officers now sporting EagleTacs in 5 or 6 different departments here in NJ.



Tell you the truth I was looking at them for the whole money part. I'm going to a department that sounds like I'm going to have to buy a lot of my own gear. So far it look like me spending about $400 just on my Sam brown with a baton and OC and a holster. That is with no vest that to me rates as #1!

From the reviews I read on this site made me glade if I did pick the Eagle Tac that I was not picking up trash! It's also nice to see a company put out something that is USA made that does not add $100+ because of its name! Like some other companies do!


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 16, 2009)

nzgunnie said:


> What was the name of the Surefire pistol light that took 3 CR123s (side by side) and took M threads (yes... it could take a KT-4, but came with the M3 bezel). With an MN11 I'd bet that is the brightest.
> 
> Awesome looking light, wish I'd taken the opportunity to pick one up when DeFabricata was selling one in the CPFMP.




that would be the M111. You could throw on the Lumen factory M6 head with a P7 and fireout 500 lumens haha


in all honesty, the TLR1 is a great budget light and pumps enough light for close range indoor stuff. not a real thrower. But are you really going to try and engage at 100 yds with a pistol?


----------



## Tayous1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> that would be the M111. You could throw on the Lumen factory M6 head with a P7 and fireout 500 lumens haha
> 
> 
> in all honesty, the TLR1 is a great budget light and pumps enough light for close range indoor stuff. not a real thrower. But are you really going to try and engage at 100 yds with a pistol?



No way that why I need a light for the rifle. I'm thinking of the Eagle Tac light *T100C2 MKll *for that job. Just now need to find a small back up light the Zebralight look like they might do the job?!


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 16, 2009)

SureFire E1B for a backup..:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Back on target people. The OP was interested in pistol-MOUNTED lights. E1B is not pistol mounted.

However you could jerry-rig a viking tactics mount to a railed pistol.

Anyway, for mounted pistol lights again I recommend the TLR1 C4. or you could go the route of the G&P that can use P60 dropins and possibly use a Malkoff M60 or better yet a Malkoff MCE at 500 lumens.

Does size matter? The M111 pistol light is a TANK!!! but with the Lumen Factory turbo head, you can definately identify long range threats and blind them haha.


Here is an example with my M111 and KT4 from my M6.


----------



## Tayous1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Back on target people. The OP was interested in pistol-MOUNTED lights. E1B is not pistol mounted.
> 
> However you could jerry-rig a viking tactics mount to a railed pistol.
> 
> ...



Love to find a holster that fits that!!


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 17, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Back on target people. The OP was interested in pistol-MOUNTED lights. E1B is not pistol mounted.


 




Tayous1 said:


> No way that why I need a light for the rifle. I'm thinking of the Eagle Tac light *T100C2 MKll *for that job. Just now need to find a small back up light the Zebralight look like they might do the job?!


 
I was actually just following up on this post by the OP.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tayous1 said:


> Love to find a holster that fits that!!



Dump pouches work wonders. Haha j/k yeah not exactly portable. But it is a viable option. I ordered the Seraph M series led head. The M111 will be the brightest pistol light, by definition. 


I suppose you could pistol mount a Hellfighte but then that is stretching it a bit.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 17, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Back on target people. The OP was interested in pistol-MOUNTED lights. E1B is not pistol mounted.





Tayous1 said:


> Last one I just want a small flashlight something that you don't remember you have until you need it.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


>





oops. I only read the part about pistol mounted lights.


----------



## Tayous1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I'm going to go for a Eagle Tac light for a main and rifle! As for my backup the zebralight sounds like a good one will not be spending $140 on a surefire that gets 80 lm! When I can get 190 lm out of a $89 zebra?


Not really a surefire fan you pay for the name more then the flashlight! Like many other things! No flame!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 18, 2009)

Tayous1 said:


> Next I'm looking for a light to place on my duty belt I have a Surefire Z2 its bight but want something a lot brighter and mine is pre-LED.





Cosmo7809 said:


> I'd say you get a Malkoff M60 dropin for your Z2. Preferred by many officers both on this forum and in my department.


+1 on the M60 LED drop-in for your Z2, one of the finest upgrades for your current light, this will bring the good Z2 host up to top-of-the-line performance. After trying a number of SureFires my three 'users' are the SureFire 6P, G3, and C3, all with a M60 LED drop-in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tayous1 said:


> Thanks for the help! I'm going to go for a Eagle Tac light for a main and rifle! As for my backup the zebralight sounds like a good one will not be spending $140 on a surefire that gets 80 lm! When I can get 190 lm out of a $89 zebra?
> 
> 
> Not really a surefire fan you pay for the name more then the flashlight! Like many other things! No flame!:thumbsup:




to each their own. I have learned, thanks to this website, that lumen rating is not always true. So dont go judging by numbers. Its like cars and their HP ratings. 

For example, my coleman 3xAAA light that pumps out 115 lumens. But when compared to my Rogue Icon light (designed by Paul Kim and built by Surefire) its mere 50 lumens looks brighter than the coleman to the naked eye.

Surefire may not be the most powerful out of the flashlight world but the quality and customer service is what I stand behind.

Also with malkoff and other after market parts, surefires can be the brightest of the bunch.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 18, 2009)

Tayous1 said:


> As for my backup the zebralight sounds like a good one will not be spending $140 on a surefire that gets 80 lm!


 
I just picked one up on the marketplace for under $100 and the 80 lumen outout does seem a LOT brighter than you would expect.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally I got my Seraph P7 head. AFAIK this is now the brightest setup for a pistol mounted light at 850 lumens.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 21, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Raven has you covered on the pistol light.
> 
> 
> I'd say you get a Malkoff M60 dropin for your Z2. Preferred by many officers both on this forum and in my department.
> ...


*+1*

I agree 100%.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you don't want _the_ brightest gun light you can get, unless you want to be completely blind to anything (i.e. anyone) approaching you from the side, where the light isn't pointed. Best not to destroy your night-vision.

What about something with a green emitter? Something that your eyes are really sensitive to, but which won't damage the ability of your retinas to see the dim blue ambient light at night? Also, it can be much easier to pick out details in monochrome light instead of white light.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 21, 2009)

You are correct. 850 lumens is way overkill. I was merely showing off my new toy. My TLR1 is perfeclty adequate for what I need it for.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 21, 2009)

Toys? You're showing off _toys?_ What do you think this is, kindergarten? We're talking about _tactical flashlights_ here! This is _*serious stuff!!! *










_


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 22, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> Toys? You're showing off _toys?_ What do you think this is, kindergarten? We're talking about _tactical flashlights_ here! This is _*serious stuff!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha men and their toys. All men have toys. Guns, cars, women to some they are all toys.


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 22, 2009)

I really, really want an old Laser Products weaponlight, a Malkoff P7 prototype, and an LU60. This one would be small enough that you could holster it, and bright enough for anything else.


----------



## metalmania (Jan 9, 2010)

What ever is on the end of that barrel would probably die of sun burn..


----------



## Farnsrocket (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a TLR-1 on my duty pistol and it is great light for searching out crackheads in basements! :devil: I keep it mounted and use a Safariland 6280 holster .........can't complain one bit! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 11, 2010)

Tayous1 said:


> Thanks for the help! I'm going to go for a Eagle Tac light for a main and rifle! As for my backup the zebralight sounds like a good one will not be spending $140 on a surefire that gets 80 lm! *When I can get 190 lm out of a $89 zebra?*
> 
> 
> Not really a surefire fan you pay for the name more then the flashlight! Like many other things! No flame!:thumbsup:



I had nothing to contribute as my country does not allow private citizens to bear firearms so i just sat back and enjoyed the thread with some slight twinges of envy 

Anyway, i saw something that i could contribute, the Zebralight is, first, a headlamp/flashlight that is pure flood which may or may not be what you're looking for.

And, i think that Zebralight's site has them at the lowest price.

I'd humbly suggest a Quark Mini 123 or Nitecore EX10 for a tiny CR123 light that you can use as a backup which has a good low mode and decent high modes.


----------

